# Garmin Myconnect Running Slow



## ross88guy (Apr 12, 2010)

Has anyone been using Garmins's MyConnect portal recently?

For the past week it has been running massively slow for me and Garmin havent got back to me when I asked them about their performance issues.

I am using a Garmin Forerunner 405if that makes any difference

Anyone else having the same problem?

Cheers


----------



## Mark1980 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's been running fine for me, also with a 405. I'm logging on from Germany though, maybe that is the difference?


----------

